# Smart Pax Tip Upfront



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Got this one regular who is a pleasure to serve. He always tips $10-$20 upfront. "Can we stop at 7-11 on the way?" You bet we can, no problem! Now thats' how it should always be.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

By me it's can stop, all the other drivers do. Awesome thanks for stopping bye! (No tip)


----------



## jspec (Aug 28, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> By me it's can stop, all the other drivers do. Awesome thanks for stopping bye! (No tip)


?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I did once have a guy tip me ($5) as soon as he got in. Was just going a short way and said "you guys need to make a living too"! 5* +


----------

